# Payment of dining



## SomeArt (Jul 6, 2022)

First time post here, how do you do?

I’d like to ask the dining on Amtrak. As Amtrak have Dining car and Cafe car, what is the difference between these two kinds of cars? And how to pay the bill? Is it pay after the dining or before dining?

Thank you.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 6, 2022)

SomeArt said:


> First time post here, how do you do?
> 
> I’d like to ask the dining on Amtrak. As Amtrak have Dining car and Cafe car, what is the difference between these two kinds of cars? And how to pay the bill? Is it pay after the dining or before dining?
> 
> Thank you.


Dining cars are currently open only to passengers who have a room in a sleeper. Food is included in the cost of the room. On multi-night Western trains, they serve full meals prepared on board, with restaurant style service. On Eastern 1-night trains, they serve prepackaged meals similar to airline food.

Cafe cars serve snacks & microwaved light meal items, somewhat similar to a convenience store, purchased at a counter. Payment by cash or credit card at the time of purchase. 

It's possible that dining cars may be made available to coach passengers again in the future. Payment would be by cash or credit card at the conclusion of the meal.

Menus are here: Amtrak Onboard Dining


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 7, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Dining cars are currently open only to passengers who have a room in a sleeper.


The only exception is the Coast Starlight which allows Business Class only (not coach) to purchase meals, subject to them having enough meals once sleeper passengers have been taken care of.


----------

